# Sapphire HD5850 Toxic Edition gesichtet



## Explosiv (12. Februar 2010)

*Sapphire HD5850 Toxic Edition gesichtet*​ Hersteller Sapphire wird allem Anschein nach demnächst eine neue Version der HD5850 vorstellen. Zumindest ist die neue Grafikkarte, welche auf den Namen HD 5850 TOXIC Edition hört in mehreren Preis-Suchmashinen gelistet.
 Demnach wird der Chip der HD 5850 TOXIC werkseitig auf 765MHz übertaktet und auch der 1GB große Speicher wird außerhalb der Referenz-Vorgaben mit 1125MHz  (4500MHz effektiv) betrieben. Als weitere Features sind volle DirectX-11-Unterstützung, UVD2, Ati-Eyefinity und Ati-Stream zu nennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der aus Vapor-X-Serie stammende Dual-Slot-Kühler soll bis zu 15°C niedrigere Temperturen ermöglichen und dabei ca. 10dB leiser zu Werke gehen, als die Referenz-Modelle von AMD. Preissuchmaschine Shottenland.de listet die neue Grafikkarte zu einem Preis von 283,70,-Euro , ein Liefertermin ist allerdings noch nicht bekannt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Quelle: 

Fudzilla
Shottenland.de


----------



## windows (12. Februar 2010)

Endlich, dann warte ich nur noch auf die Atomic.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (12. Februar 2010)

Sehr sehr nice - die kann man bestimmt auf das Niveau einer 5870 übertakten


----------



## Skamander (12. Februar 2010)

Gefällt mir optisch ausgesprochen gut. Dazu noch die bessere und leisere Kühlung - wunderbar.


----------



## Crusher91 (12. Februar 2010)

Schottenland listet auch die 5850 Vapor-X 

SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 5850 Vapor-X (11162-03-xxR) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

MfG


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. Februar 2010)

Da könnte man schon schwach werden bei der Karte.
Mal sehen was die Preise die nächste Zeit machen, vielleicht kommen dann noch 2 in meinen Rechner.


----------



## Shi (12. Februar 2010)

Schick!


----------



## Astimon (12. Februar 2010)

Crusher91 schrieb:


> Schottenland listet auch die 5850 Vapor-X
> 
> SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 5850 Vapor-X (11162-03-xxR) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de
> 
> MfG



Jawoll, genau diese Karte wird es, wenn Fermi für einen Preisrutsch gesorgt hat 




Ich mag das Aussehen der Toxic irgendwie nicht. Da find ich das Referenzdesign deutlich schöner.


----------



## Ahab (12. Februar 2010)

Cooool...  Dass die erst jetzt kommt...?


----------



## tm0975 (12. Februar 2010)

Astimon schrieb:


> Jawoll, genau diese Karte wird es, wenn Fermi für einen Preisrutsch gesorgt hat



so lange wollte ich eigentlich nicht warten. wenn wenigstens die verfügbarkeit weiter steigen würde. die ofiziellen preise von amd sind ja sehr human, aber die kommen eider noch immer nicht bei uns an, dank tsmc...


----------



## melz (12. Februar 2010)

Geiles Teil!! Davon brauch ich zwei!!


----------



## Low (12. Februar 2010)

Die Karte sieht richtig gut aus. Passt zu meinem Mainboard.


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Februar 2010)

Jo hatte ja lange gedauert mal kugen wann die Preise sacken.


----------



## koe80 (12. Februar 2010)

optisch sehr ansprechend.

passt sehr gut zu meinem rechner.

nun wart ich nur noch auf 5890 toxic


----------



## windows (12. Februar 2010)

koe80 schrieb:


> optisch sehr ansprechend.
> 
> passt sehr gut zu meinem rechner.
> 
> nun wart ich nur noch auf 5890 toxic


und ich auf die Atmoic.


----------



## Gnome (12. Februar 2010)

Skamander schrieb:


> Gefällt mir optisch ausgesprochen gut. Dazu noch die bessere und leisere Kühlung - wunderbar.



Nichts hinzuzufügen. Echt ne schicke Karte


----------



## Oxid (13. Februar 2010)

Super Teil!


----------



## NeroNobody (13. Februar 2010)

leeckerr!


----------



## akaEmpty (13. Februar 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Sehr sehr nice - die kann man bestimmt auf das Niveau einer 5870 übertakten



Auf 900 MHz GPU und 5000 MHz RAM? Wage ich fast zu bezweifeln... Aber werd's mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## windows (13. Februar 2010)

melz schrieb:


> Geiles Teil!! Davon brauch ich zwei!!


Vor allem die Mikroruckler sind ja so geeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiilllllllllllll.


----------



## Gnome (13. Februar 2010)

windows schrieb:


> Vor allem die Mikroruckler sind ja so geeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiilllllllllllll.




Naja Nvidia hat das Prob ja fast gelöst...ATI weniger :X...


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Februar 2010)

windows schrieb:


> Vor allem die Mikroruckler sind ja so geeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiilllllllllllll.


Jo mit 2 von den Dinger kommt man ja auch so schnell in den Bereich der Mikroruckler

Btw: Bohr sieht die Karte geil aus *sabber*


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Februar 2010)

windows schrieb:


> Vor allem die Mikroruckler sind ja so geeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiilllllllllllll.



Es gibt bereits anwendungen wo du Mikroruckler in sli\crossfire komplet beheben kannst.Das ist aber so gesehen illegal deswegen sag ich nichts darüber.Weil es hier nicht geduldet wird.


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Februar 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits anwendungen wo du Mikroruckler in sli\crossfire komplet beheben kannst.Das ist aber so gesehen illegal deswegen sag ich nichts darüber.Weil es hier nicht geduldet wird.


Mhh ich glaub wir müssen uns ma in ICQ oder so unterhalten, das intressiert mich jz aber


----------



## chiller93 (13. Februar 2010)

Mich aber auch o.O

Btt: Die Karte sieht megageil aus^^ aber ich verstehe nich, warum man sich jz ne HD58x0 holen sollte. Ich z.B. kann mit meiner GTX260 noch alles superflüssig zocken  und die bleibt auch noch ne Weile 

lg Danny


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Februar 2010)

chiller93 schrieb:


> Mich aber auch o.O
> 
> Btt: Die Karte sieht megageil aus^^ aber ich verstehe nich, warum man sich jz ne HD58x0 holen sollte. Ich z.B. kann mit meiner GTX260 noch alles superflüssig zocken  und die bleibt auch noch ne Weile
> 
> lg Danny


Ich kann mit meiner GTS250 und Dualcore aufm 19" Monitor auch noch alles in schöner Qualtität zocken
Es gibt aber auch welche die 2 HD5870 haben um Crysis alles auf Anschlag in Full HD zocken wollen, über sinnvoll und sinnlos darf man bei Hardware meistesn net streiten 
Aber wirklich selten sonne geile Karte gesehen
Würd sich perfekt fürn schwarz-blau Casemod eignen

Btw: Wuhu 800Post´s


----------



## unLieb (13. Februar 2010)

Schönes Kärtchen. Könnte mir auch gefallen!


----------



## basic123 (13. Februar 2010)

Ich finde das Lay-Out der Basis-Version von AMD vollkommen gelungen. Andere Kühler braucht man höchstens für Optik aber ordentlich und leise kühlen kann der normale Kühler auch.


----------



## -NTB- (13. Februar 2010)

basic123 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Lay-Out der Basis-Version von AMD vollkommen gelungen. Andere Kühler braucht man höchstens für Optik aber ordentlich und leise kühlen kann der normale Kühler auch.




 LOL

also sag mal bist du taub?


----------



## Mont4n4 (14. Februar 2010)

Wenn die 5830 echt bei 240 Euro bleibt, hole ich mir lieber die hier, denn die sieht CHHAMMERmäßig aus^^ und kostet nur wenig mehr.


----------



## Raeven (14. Februar 2010)

Klasse wieder mit dem typischen Kühler. Da ist selbst bei Sturm Ruhe.


----------



## kuer (15. Februar 2010)

-NTB- schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> also sag mal bist du taub?


 

Dumm geschwätz Du hast noch nie mit einer 5870 gespielt oder? Furmakt ist kein Spiel du Sepp. Ich hatte noch keine leisere GK als die 5870 im Standarddesing. Haubtsache den Großen was nachgelabert.  Kinder

@TOP: schick, wirklich schick, aber ich mag kein blau.


----------



## MARIIIO (15. Februar 2010)

wer es sich leisten kann, wartet erstmal auf den GF100-release, bevor ne neue Grafikkarte kommt. Aber die Frage ist dann: welche nehmen?

Sollte Fermi das halten, was die Gerüchte versprechen, würde es bei mir auf ATI rauslaufen. Die frage ist dann aber eben: welche? 

5830- ganz nett, aber vielleicht ein bisschen zu schwach, und aktuell fast zum Preis einer 5850 gelistet. Da geb ich lieber etwas mehr aus, zumal die 

5850 - auch schon toll verfügbar ist. Allerdings wirds dann doch wieder etwas teurer, wenn die Karte in den nächsten Tagen auf dem tisch stehen soll, die günstigen karten sind natürlich vergriffen 

5870 - abgesehen von der 5970 (welche nicht wirklich in mein budget passt) das Flagschiff von ATI, schön viel Leistung, nicht zu laut, eigentlich ganz nett, aber der Preis stört etwas. 

Dazu kommen noch ein oder 2 Vapor-X versionen oder die 5850 Toxic. 

Welche hat denn nun das beste Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis? Klar werden sich die Preise mit dem fermi nochmal ändern, aber nehmen wi doch mal die heute gültigen preise an...


----------



## Scihero (15. Februar 2010)

Ich finde die Karten eindeutig zu teuer...über 200 Euro für ne Grafikkarte ausgeben will ich auf keinen Fall. Da greif ich lieber zur HD5770 Hawk von MSI, schließlich gibt es sowas wie Aufrüstung...und in 2-3 Jahren muss man sich sowieso eine neue holen, wenn man weiter einigermassen aktuell spielen will. Und so ein Grafik-Fetischist bin ich auch nicht, dass ich alles auf max Details mit 16x etc zocken will.


----------



## -NTB- (15. Februar 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Dumm geschwätz Du hast noch nie mit einer 5870 gespielt oder? Furmakt ist kein Spiel du Sepp. Ich hatte noch keine leisere GK als die 5870 im Standarddesing. Haubtsache den Großen was nachgelabert.  Kinder
> 
> @TOP: schick, wirklich schick, aber ich mag kein blau.




nee, aber ich habe sie gehört und die 0.5sone im idle sind mir schon zu laut, putz mal deine ohrer bevor du mit beliedigungen ankommst

e: hier geht es sogar um die hd5850 die im idle durch den schwächeren referenzkühler mit bis zu 0.8sone im idle noch etwas lauter ist...


----------



## Puet (16. Februar 2010)

Schönes Teil, nun muss man sich nur noch entscheiden, ob es die Toxic oder Vapor wird...


----------



## kuer (16. Februar 2010)

-NTB- schrieb:


> nee, aber ich habe sie gehört und die 0.5sone im idle sind mir schon zu laut, putz mal deine ohrer bevor du mit beliedigungen ankommst
> 
> e: hier geht es sogar um die hd5850 die im idle durch den schwächeren referenzkühler mit bis zu 0.8sone im idle noch etwas lauter ist...


 

Das sagt einer mir ner 4870 Tox  Dein Problem ist ein anderes


----------



## kuer (16. Februar 2010)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> wer es sich leisten kann, wartet erstmal auf den GF100-release, bevor ne neue Grafikkarte kommt. Aber die Frage ist dann: welche nehmen?
> 
> Sollte Fermi das halten, was die Gerüchte versprechen, würde es bei mir auf ATI rauslaufen. Die frage ist dann aber eben: welche?
> 
> ...


 


Keine der drei GK kann man im Moment als P/L kracher bezeichnen. Schnell sind sie, aber Preiswert wohl eher nicht. Das kann sich ändern, wenn der Fermi kommt, hängt aber von der Preisregion des Fermis ab. Die einzige die noch im Rahmen liegt ist die 5770 (ca. 130,-€). Aber die wird dir zu langsam sein. Eine 4890 ist mit ca. 150,-€ sicher nicht schlecht, aber laut (relativ) und sehr Stromhungrig. Ich würde sagen warten ist angesagt, es sein den du hast gute Beziehungen zu einem Hardwareversender, wegen Prozenten.


----------



## -NTB- (16. Februar 2010)

kuer schrieb:


> Das sagt einer mir ner 4870 Tox  Dein Problem ist ein anderes




wie istn dass gemeint?

die toxic ist super, 0.3sone im idle, dass lob ich mir...unhörbar...

und dass ist der referenz kühler ebend nicht!!!


ps: doppelpost

e:

hier mal ein 1ster test der hd 5850 toxic

http://news.ati-forum.de/index.php/testberichte/42-grafikkarten/1040-test-sapphire-hd5850-toxic


----------

